# 1500 Mega Cab for plowing



## 92f350 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am concidering a 2007 dodge 1500 Mega Cab for a plow truck. Is the front end heavy enough for a plow? Isn't the 1500 mega cab built with 3/4 ton running gear?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Unless you're getting a deal the 2500's similarly equipped run only a little more than the 1500's.

What plow were you planning on running? We've got a 2500 QC at the college with an 810 and I'm going to be honest I wouldn't run it if it was my own truck.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

It will hold a plow fine.. And yes the mega-cab is built on a 2500 chassis. I just would not put as huge plow on it though. The only bad thing is gonna be your turning radius, the mega cabs are as long as limos! Put a set of timberens on the front, and you should be good to go!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

92f350;552092 said:


> I am concidering a 2007 dodge 1500 Mega Cab for a plow truck. Is the front end heavy enough for a plow? Isn't the 1500 mega cab built with 3/4 ton running gear?


I word,, NO.
Does it have Dana 60 axles?
What transfer case does it have?
So what is a 2500 quad cab built on a 3500?
Then what is the 4 door 3500 built on?

Their not even close to being a 2500 don't kid your self.
The 1500 is meant for the wife to drive to the grocery store ant to haul the kids around. 
Personally, I got my wife a 2500 too


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

The 1500 mega cab IS build on a 2500/3500 frame and shares the same front and rear axle as the 2500 if you look 1500 mega cabs are on 8 lug wheels. 

I dont believe there is a difference between a 2500 frame and a 3500 frame, the differences come in the spring ratings and the registered numbers. Not all 1500s are built on 2500/3500 frames, just he mega cab version becuase of the extra weight of the longer cab and stuff. 

As for a plow on one, sure it will be a long beast to plow in, but it will be able to handle a good sized plow if you want one.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

ive seen people plowing with a mega cab..... but their turning radius has to suck.


----------



## 92f350 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh well i got it bought now so I guess I am putting a plow on it this winter. I am going from a ford ranger as my everyday driver to this Mega cab. Gona take a little while to get used to parking it though. But I do have all summer to get used to it.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have an 06 Mega Cab 2500 with the cummins and a Boss 9'2" poly v plow and it plowed awesome. I installed a Hell Bent Steel leveling kit and used about 1000lbs ballast and wow did it handle the weight just fine! No squatting, although I might add Timbrens this next year just to go a little easier on the front springs. The 1500 looks to be built very similarly. Solid axle, looks like the same or similar frame, but the front springs looked a little thinner. I would definitely consider Timbrens for your truck or beefier springs, but as far as the drivetrain, I would not hessitate to plow with that truck if that is what I had as my options. The length is significant, but the turning radius is just fine, and with the seats down and the tailgate off the visibility was just fine. I installed a pair of million candle power off road lights on a switch to see better while backing. Overall the truck was fantastic and more than capable of plowing, yours should be too. Don't let the ney sayers dictate what you can do. With my truck as "long as a limo" I could still plow circles around lots of guys with shorter trucks. Happy plowing this next year!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

SnoFarmer;552256 said:


> I word,, NO.
> Does it have Dana 60 axles?


no it don't have dana 60 axles 
anything after 02 would have the Chry axles or AAM axles

1500 quad cab is built on the 2500 frame..... yep it is but DO NOT think that is a 2500. they will have the AAM front axle and chry rear axle. springs are 1500HD front and rear. 
transmsission and transfer case are the same 6 speed auto chain drive as is in everything else.

here is why I would not put a plow on the front of 1500 quad cab
A you will be over FGW with the plow on it
B You will be over GVW with the plow on it
C plowing will tear up front suspention
D weaker rear end will not with stand the added stress
** there is only like 300 lbs between the FGW and weight of the front end. there is only 600 lbs between the GVW and true weight of truck with 2-240 lbs people.... so no real ballest can be run.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry Rodhall but you kinda dont know what your talkin about. Yes the regular cab and quad cab 1500 series trucks have IFS and 3900lb FAWR....BUT the Megacab 1500 has a solid front axle with 5200lb FAWR = the same as 2500/3500 trucks. As for the rear axles, yes most 1500's have 3900lb rated rear axles...BUT the 1500 Megacab has a 6010lb rated rear axle = same as 2500 trucks. Still dont believe me?


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Jt13speed;553801 said:


> Sorry Rodhall but you kinda dont know what your talkin about. Yes the regular cab and quad cab 1500 series trucks have IFS and 3900lb FAWR....BUT the Megacab 1500 has a solid front axle with 5200lb FAWR = the same as 2500/3500 trucks. As for the rear axles, yes most 1500's have 3900lb rated rear axles...BUT the 1500 Megacab has a 6010lb rated rear axle = same as 2500 trucks. Still dont believe me?


Exactly! The Mega Cab is a 2500 is every way! Even if the badge states 1500, as long as it is a Mega Cab it is a 2500!

Zack


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mega Cab problems*



NLS1;553698 said:


> I have an 06 Mega Cab 2500 with the cummins and a Boss 9'2" poly v plow and it plowed awesome. I installed a Hell Bent Steel leveling kit and used about 1000lbs ballast and wow did it handle the weight just fine! No squatting, although I might add Timbrens this next year just to go a little easier on the front springs. The 1500 looks to be built very similarly. Solid axle, looks like the same or similar frame, but the front springs looked a little thinner. I would definitely consider Timbrens for your truck or beefier springs, but as far as the drivetrain, I would not hessitate to plow with that truck if that is what I had as my options. The length is significant, but the turning radius is just fine, and with the seats down and the tailgate off the visibility was just fine. I installed a pair of million candle power off road lights on a switch to see better while backing. Overall the truck was fantastic and more than capable of plowing, yours should be too. Don't let the ney sayers dictate what you can do. With my truck as "long as a limo" I could still plow circles around lots of guys with shorter trucks. Happy plowing this next year!


Have you had any problems with your Mega Cab. I've read on the site about guys popping back windows out while plowing. Also read about "Chassis Arching" causing door fit problems. I've got a 2008 3500 Heavy Duty Mega Cab and I'm thinking about going with a 8.5' Meyer Plow (maybe some wings) with the E-Z Mount Express. I'm in Colorado, will be doing some driveways and about 7.5 miles of our Sub Division Road (all Gravel).


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

mmcolorado;577968 said:


> Have you had any problems with your Mega Cab. I've read on the site about guys popping back windows out while plowing. Also read about "Chassis Arching" causing door fit problems. I've got a 2008 3500 Heavy Duty Mega Cab and I'm thinking about going with a 8.5' Meyer Plow (maybe some wings) with the E-Z Mount Express. I'm in Colorado, will be doing some driveways and about 7.5 miles of our Sub Division Road (all Gravel).


No problems all winter, or summer really for that matter. Almost 30k and it pulls trailer and plowed for probably 24k of that. The only issue that just started happening is the 1-2-1-2-1-2 shuttle between gears under real light throttle. I plan to take it in soon for that, there is a service bulletin for it. Otherwise no problems, don't think I even had a bulb burn out on it yet? Plow with that sucker! You will love it! Only thing that you might not like if yours has the Cummins is the DPF plugging up when plowing, that is about the only thing I keep hearing. Good luck.
Dan


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd be concerned with warranty claims if Dodge doesn't recommend it as a plow truck. I'd just go with an actual 2500 and be done with it.


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

*Nls1*



NLS1;578681 said:


> No problems all winter, or summer really for that matter. Almost 30k and it pulls trailer and plowed for probably 24k of that. The only issue that just started happening is the 1-2-1-2-1-2 shuttle between gears under real light throttle. I plan to take it in soon for that, there is a service bulletin for it. Otherwise no problems, don't think I even had a bulb burn out on it yet? Plow with that sucker! You will love it! Only thing that you might not like if yours has the Cummins is the DPF plugging up when plowing, that is about the only thing I keep hearing. Good luck.
> Dan


Dan 
Is your's a diesel? I've got the Cummins with the 6 speed auto. I'm not to worried about the DPF lots of open road out here. It's 12 miles just to get to town on a 2 lane at 65 mph. The whole county only has about 3000 if everybody is hear. Thanks for the input I was starting to get a little concerned that I bought the wrong truck if I wanted to hang a plow.
Pete
Do you know if the 2500 and 3500 Mega Cab sit on the same chassis?


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Banksy;578811 said:


> I'd be concerned with warranty claims if Dodge doesn't recommend it as a plow truck. I'd just go with an actual 2500 and be done with it.


I was told from the Dodge dealer I bought my Ram 2500, that if the truck doesn't have the "Plow Package" then putting a plow on the truck would void warrenties.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

mmcolorado;579410 said:


> Dan
> Is your's a diesel? I've got the Cummins with the 6 speed auto. I'm not to worried about the DPF lots of open road out here. It's 12 miles just to get to town on a 2 lane at 65 mph. The whole county only has about 3000 if everybody is hear. Thanks for the input I was starting to get a little concerned that I bought the wrong truck if I wanted to hang a plow.
> Pete
> Do you know if the 2500 and 3500 Mega Cab sit on the same chassis?


Hi

2500MC & 3500MC sit on the same chassis, only difference is the rear axle has and upper helper springs. I went with a 3500 for the extra $357 option I thought it was worth it.

I can tell you that Dodge is not to keen about putting plows on Mega Cabs, they claim that a plow will exceed the axle ratings ( especially with a CTD) when vehicle has more than one occupant . I believe they are capable it's just they don't want the liability.

I purchased my MC to tow with, and considered putting a 8.5' Diamond MDII on it. After looking at my shinny new $50K pick-up I opted to by a sweet low mileage Dakota with a 7' Western plow, I figure the $3500 I have in the Dakota will be a life extender for the MC.


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

*Snow Plow Prep*

I thought they had the same chassis just sprung different in the back. I bought mine for towing too, but it's also my work truck, so I figured I'd put a plow on it if the carpentry gets slow. I need it just for my driveway 300 feet and a turn around down the barn big enough to do a u-turn with a Mega Cab and 30 foot trailer.

I've been doing quite a bit of research on putting a plow on even talked to Dodge's Tech people. Dodge rates the truck for 2 people, maximum options, and a plow ( snow plow doesn't include attaching hardware) so the Front GAWR and brake performance is the big deal. I figure I'm going to put a set of Timbrens up front to help with the weight and put ballast in the bed.

All the Snow Plow Package is - 160 Amp alternator, 750 AMP hour Batt, Anti Spin rear axle, Skid plate for the transfer case, reflective side decals, cab running lights, and the SLT get vinyl floor covering.

So it's not like they're beefing up the front end. So it's all about the Front GAWR which is 5200 lbs on all the 4 x 4 trucks. The different models have different front base weight so they different margins for the weight you can hang on the front.


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

*Snow plow package*



mmcolorado;579934 said:


> I thought they had the same chassis just sprung different in the back. I bought mine for towing too, but it's also my work truck, so I figured I'd put a plow on it if the carpentry gets slow. I need it just for my driveway 300 feet and a turn around down the barn big enough to do a u-turn with a Mega Cab and 30 foot trailer.
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of research on putting a plow on even talked to Dodge's Tech people. Dodge rates the truck for 2 people, maximum options, and a plow ( snow plow doesn't include attaching hardware) so the Front GAWR and brake performance is the big deal. I figure I'm going to put a set of Timbrens up front to help with the weight and put ballast in the bed.
> 
> ...


Almost forgot........245/70/17 tires - this allows you to chain up the front


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mmcolorado;579934 said:


> I thought they had the same chassis just sprung different in the back
> 
> All the Snow Plow Package is - 160 Amp alternator, 750 AMP hour Batt, Anti Spin rear axle, Skid plate for the transfer case, reflective side decals, cab running lights, and the SLT get vinyl floor covering.
> 
> So it's not like they're beefing up the front end. So it's all about the Front GAWR which is 5200 lbs on all the 4 x 4 trucks. The different models have different front base weight so they different margins for the weight you can hang on the front.


The plow prep also consists of stiffer front springs, some wiring and a few other odds and ends.
None of mine have any reflective side decals. That's only on the "Snow Chef"

I have a,98, 01, and we just bought a new 08,2500, Quad cab, long box with the CTD all with the "Heavy Duty Snow Plow group" for $114a good deal for $114.

I have a hard time believing frame arching is affecting the cab as it is mounted on rubber isolator. as for the rear window, what was in the box.
The frame would have bent at the front crumple zone long before the frame flexed enough to bend the cab..
jmo

You can chain up any size tire.....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i dont know the frame differences between the two ,.... 

but latley there has been alot of talk about the mega cab, and the rear doors not opening/closing/ creasing the roof, rear window blowing out... and dodge not covering any of it due to , your snow plow.

for more information , keep reading this site... and thats on 2500 models


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

elite1msmith;580036 said:


> i dont know the frame differences between the two ,....
> 
> but latley there has been alot of talk about the mega cab, and the rear doors not opening/closing/ creasing the roof, rear window blowing out... and dodge not covering any of it due to , your snow plow.
> 
> for more information , keep reading this site... and thats on 2500 models


Maybe the plows are just an excuse...
Read the fine print... (warranty) mounting a plow may VOID your warranty.
plow group or not

I don't like the mega cabs anyway, it is sure a far cry from a "work truck"
to much of a boulevard cruiser for me be it a 2500 0r 3500..

i think they forgot to reinforce the cabs enough and just the cabs are flexing?
As I said If the plows were the problem the "bend would occur at the front crumple zone.

Can you get a megacab with a long box?
What is the wheel base?

I'll stick with the Quad cab, I think I got one of the last ones...

Well good luck with it...maybe a 4 point reinforcing roll cage is in order..


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The plow prep group has nothing to do with anything other than skid plate and 160 alt...I have not heard any b.s. from the service. dept. the couple times I took it in. They all know just like we do that if they don't warrant most things like engine and tranny or diffs, or electrical, or windows, or interior, etc. just because it has a plow that they would loose business. They could probably deny warranty because of trailer pulling, or off roading, or too much idling, etc. But that won't happen since they know their reputation would go down the drain. Besides, if someone can't afford to fix ball joints and steering stuff out of pocket, you can't afford to have the truck anyway, should have bought a $15k truck, at least then you will have some $ left to fix the dang thing after the warranty goes out, since nothing is gonna happen under warranty anyway.  Except with the new emissions crap!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NLS1;580572 said:


> The plow prep group has nothing to do with anything other than skid plate and 160 alt...I have not heard any b.s. from the service. dept. the couple times I took it in. They all know just like we do that if they don't warrant most things like engine and tranny or diffs, or electrical, or windows, or interior, etc. just because it has a plow that they would loose business. They could probably deny warranty because of trailer pulling, or off roading, or too much idling, etc. But that won't happen since they know their reputation would go down the drain. Besides, if someone can't afford to fix ball joints and steering stuff out of pocket, you can't afford to have the truck anyway, should have bought a $15k truck, at least then you will have some $ left to fix the dang thing after the warranty goes out, since nothing is gonna happen under warranty anyway.  Except with the new emissions crap!!!


Bull,
There is more to the plow prep than skid plat and a al.t I have 3 trucks with the plow prep.
There are also stiffer springs, tranny cooler, power steering cooler, different fan clutch,etc
dont believe everything you reed in a sales flayer.

Don't you know what is on your truck?

Read your warranty again this time pay attention..
They can void the warranty, if you install a plow but they proudly will not, but they could.
If you plow for money (commercially) this can also void the warranty

It can cost well over 1k to have the dealer fix your ball joints and "steering stuff":waving:

The old "emission crap" has the same warranty now as it did for years....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;580706 said:


> Bull,Don't you know what is on your truck?.


Ahhhhh, no. I trust my dealer to sell me a truck, that will suit my needs. Dealers never lie.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, I Have some very nice land for sale....


Try this one.

Bring your truck in 3 times in as Manny years with a blown tranny and have a plow on it and your Co's name on the door and see just how eager they will be to replace your tranny.
The service MGR will be mumbling some thing about the warranty, just you see.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;580706 said:


> Bull,
> There is more to the plow prep than skid plat and a al.t I have 3 trucks with the plow prep.
> There are also stiffer springs, tranny cooler, power steering cooler, different fan clutch,etc
> dont believe everything you reed in a sales flayer.
> ...


Easy, I wasn't trying to start a fight, but the snow plow prep on the 06 and newer Dodge 2500 and 3500 diesels, which I am refering too only includes a skid plate and 160amp alt. Maybe you are talking about different years. You can call me a liar all you want, that doesn't change the facts. The trailer package includes the coolers, fan clutch, etc. And I don't believe everything from a sales flyer. I do know what is on my truck, do you? And if you read what I said again, I didn't say that couldn't void your warranty, just that they would loose business if they didn't warrant most of the truck due to no skid plate or 160a alternator. They could probably void your warranty for most anything, but they would loose business, that is all I was saying. I have not even gotten so much as a look sideways for the plow at the dealer. I understand my warranty perfectly well, too by the way. :waving:


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;580730 said:


> lol, I Have some very nice land for sale....
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> ...


Could be, but the dealer might not care, since the manufacturer pays for it anyways. The manufacturer might deny it however.

Hey, I spent 5 years as a mechanic working for dealerships, I know how this stuff goes pretty well.

If they see a programmer, sorry you are likely sol, if they see oversized tires, might not be good for ya, the list goes on.

If you had a goose neck ball in the bed and smoked so many trannys they could deny it for that too, could come up with all kinds of things to not take care of it for ya, didn't do the services, didn't have recalls done, yadda yadda, you pick. The point is, under *most *situations except obvious abuse or modification, they are probably going to fix it under the warranty period.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;580003 said:


> *The plow prep also consists of stiffer front springs, some wiring and a few other odds and ends.
> None of mine have any reflective side decals. That's only on the "Snow Chef"
> 
> I have a,98, 01, and we just bought a new 08,2500, Quad cab, long box with the CTD all with the "Heavy Duty Snow Plow group" for $114a good deal for $114.*
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NLS1;581994 said:


> SnoFarmer;580003 said:
> 
> 
> > *The plow prep also consists of stiffer front springs, some wiring and a few other odds and ends.
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

o.k. just for discussions sake...lol

For $114 you couldn't even up grade your ALT. for that, no matter what year


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

To quote the Princess Bride "Truly you have a dizzying intellect"! :waving:
I meant the old body style, goofball, and no the 08 isn't old, not till next year, then it's old lol!


----------

